

The Ubiquity Meets Mathematical Formulae - takiuchi
http://blog.s21g.com/articles/861

======
takiuchi
I've used ssl+basic-auth for providing API. Despite of a lack of good
implementations of browsers, I think this is the best way for identifying user
from its simplicity. How do you think?

